# Grinder for shop grinding



## Guy Levine (Aug 20, 2019)

Can anyone recommend a grinder that would be good for grinding for beans orders rather than making drinks there and then. Ideally looking for something used.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

Used Ditting would be the best choice or if duties are relatively light then a Eureka Drogheria MCD4 will do the job.


----------



## Guy Levine (Aug 20, 2019)

It's been a while since I posted. I think I might just get an ek43s and then use it for my own pour over too.


----------



## Northern_Monkey (Sep 11, 2018)

@GuyLevine - What size bags are you looking at in terms of orders wholesale/retail?

I've got an EK43S and could fit 250-500 underneath it but would struggle with 1-2kg sized. Great grinder though, I think the EK43 gets more use as a general shop/bag grinder but is mahoosive.


----------



## Guy Levine (Aug 20, 2019)

Hi. Just 250g bags for retail. It seems like overkill for the amount I grind but always wanted one as so iconic. And they seem to hold resale really well.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Original tall EK43 was designed at a bag grinder - to take 1kg bags


----------



## Northern_Monkey (Sep 11, 2018)

Then that should do you nicely. Agree they hold their value pretty decently overall.

I struggled to decide on the new "coffee burrs" or Turkish (partly as I was faffed about by the retailer a bit) both can do pour over but the espresso range on the "coffee burrs" is pretty narrow. After some good advice on/off the forum I went with Turkish in the end, 16 on the dial is just about French press and normally use 4-1.5 for espresso. Works nicely for my v60s as well.

Were you thinking of getting the brew focused "coffee burrs" if you get one, as I'm guessing most don't buy pre-ground espresso?


----------



## Guy Levine (Aug 20, 2019)

I use a niche zero with my decent espresso which seems perfect for espresso at home so was just planning on getting the normal burrs. Tbh - at the moment I just sell one kind of ground - but I think most of my customers online will be buying for french press.


----------



## Northern_Monkey (Sep 11, 2018)

Coffee burrs make more sense then as the Turkish might not go coarse enough for you, especially as the Niche is working well.


----------



## Guy Levine (Aug 20, 2019)

Thanks. Will let you know. I was also thinking if it's a bit short I can make a base without a cutout to raise it a bit.


----------

